# Reputable Dealers in So NH



## WeFourSki (Nov 24, 2009)

Heading to the cottage on Friday for the weekend and need new boots. Thought I'd stop on the way in Southern or central NH and do some shopping. 
Where should I be shopping for ski boots in the Nashua or Manchester area? 

Thanks in advance.


W4S


----------



## WJenness (Nov 24, 2009)

I got my new ski boots in October at Ski Haus in Salem, NH and was very happy with the experience.

Ask for Lee.

-w


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

Zimmermans, Nashua.  Last exit in MA, at light take a L.  Shop is on your R. 

Stefan runs the store his father Igon started.   Watch for sales.

http://nashuarepro.com/zim/

While you're looking, Proctor Jones is about 4 lights down the street.
http://www.proctorjones.com/pjonline/

You will be paying high right now, unless you can find some last year's models.

Watch out for the traffic - they are both close to the mall on the worst day of the year for driving near stores.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2009)

Growing up, I got all my ski gear from Ken Jones Ski Mart and Ski Market, both on South Willow St in Manchester, NH.  Pretty run-of-the-mill ski shops, although in my experience Ken Jones does have extremely knowledgeable staff.


----------



## meff (Nov 24, 2009)

+1 on Ken Jones


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2009)

meff said:


> +1 on Ken Jones


  They also sell discount lift tickets for various NH resorts.


----------



## WeFourSki (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 25, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I got my new ski boots in October at Ski Haus in Salem, NH and was very happy with the experience.
> 
> Ask for Lee.
> 
> -w


 
Wayne and Steve are the owners.  I only deal with Steve.  

Mark that used to be there is now at the store in Plaistow.  Ski Fanatics?  He is good to.


----------



## hammer (Nov 25, 2009)

billski said:


> They also sell discount lift tickets for various NH resorts.


I thought Zimmerman's did that as well...both are good places to go in any case.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 25, 2009)

Buchikas...Zimmermans, Ken Jones, Ski Haus...all near 93, all good shops with long term staff.


----------

